# Lottery



## amiebennett (May 25, 2009)

Can I just ask how many people have entered the country by 'winning' the lottery visa and how you went about applying. Any advice you have would be really helpful I am a bit stumped at the moment!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

amiebennett said:


> Can I just ask how many people have entered the country by 'winning' the lottery visa and how you went about applying. Any advice you have would be really helpful I am a bit stumped at the moment!


I entered by winning the lottery a decade ago. In those days, the application was a paper one (strangely enough, without any official form) but these days it is by internet only.

The official and free entry site is @ Electronic Diversity 
The page will change to give instructions when/if DV2011 opens up this coming November.
You do not need a professional to enter the lottery. Some folks may need a lawyer if they are drawn, especially if there are complications with their circumstances. Find a lawyer @ AILA's Immigration Lawyer Search.

Good luck!


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

amiebennett said:


> Can I just ask how many people have entered the country by 'winning' the lottery visa and how you went about applying. Any advice you have would be really helpful I am a bit stumped at the moment!


You also might have a look at this wikipedia link I just added to another thread:

Diversity Immigrant Visa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It gives lots of answers and has useful references.

I noticed that you are from England. That may exempt you from applying for the lottery.


----------

